# is there anyway to make gmail chat status visible every time



## Batistabomb (Nov 19, 2007)

guys is there any way where our gmail chat status is available everytime even if i was offline


----------



## choudang (Nov 19, 2007)

not sure, i'm doing it another way...... 

I'm always online thru morange, logged into morange and minimize the screen in my handset.

but pratically & logically.. i'm online thru third-party.


----------



## Batistabomb (Nov 19, 2007)

iam asking not in a mobile phone but our computer


----------



## choudang (Nov 19, 2007)

my dear friend,

when i'm online thru my mobile, all my friends are able to see me online in G-Talk (PC)


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 19, 2007)

*www.johntp.com/2007/11/07/make-google-talk-status-always-idle/


----------



## choudang (Nov 19, 2007)

One question -- it will show be idle whenever i will logged in. right. my question is == will it display the "idle" or "available" status after loggin off?


----------

